# Cook Bros Racing for Sale?



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

While catching up on all my old-school BMX news, I was reading a pretty interesting thread thread about a guy that just acquired the rights to the HUTCH BMX name and what he planned on doing with it:

http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27011573&hl=jack

But buried in all that was this:

"Jack Witmer has made it public that he wishes to sell Cook Bros Racing, so all you entrepreneurs, there ya go. Nice thing about CBR is that the established market goes beyond BMX."

Someone who knows what they're doing and has the money could buy CBR and make some really cool stuff... like new dog-bone cranksets!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wonder how much he wants for it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

group buy 

I got 5 on it


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hollister said:


> group buy
> 
> I got 5 on it


I'll match that.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I'll put in $11 for a controlling stake.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

At the right price, it seems like it would be a good deal for someone who already has the manufacturing capability and only wants the name and the rights to produce the old products.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I could see a pretty big market for the 26" 3 bar cruisers

and cranks and a few other products

who doesnt want a cbr cruiser?

Will


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Jack was quoted in 2004 as to saying this. I'm sure a fresh box of power bars should take care of things. Here is the article:
http://www.allbusiness.com/retail-trade/miscellaneous-retail-miscellaneous/4142113-1.html


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW, so Cook Brothers Racing has been for sale since 2004 -- wonder if he wants too much money or if there is just not alot of interest?

If I bought it...

1st product would be a set of square taper dog-bone cranks that had a removeable spider and the back of the arms hollowed out. How many times has someone posted wondering if a spider is available for White Brothers ENO cranks?

2nd product would be a production run (made in the USA, of course) of those beautiful looptail cruiser framesets with updated geometry. I think only a handful of those were ever made.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I would only put out exactly what they were producing in the 80's or 90's no reason to update the geometry, it was perfect back then, why change. I would love to get a slanted double clamp stem. 

Will


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know how much lamborghini was paying him but NASA was not a very big pay day...

http://www.fedspending.org/fpds/fpd...cal_year=2000&record_num=f500&sum_expand=PACS


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

The Cook Bros web site is down now too. When was the last time someone saw it up? Might be a sign of it changing hands.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> The Cook Bros web site is down now too. When was the last time someone saw it up? Might be a sign of it changing hands.


I was on it about two weeks ago


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

hollister said:


> group buy
> 
> I got 5 on it


Is this a good time to count my Powerbar wrappers that I've been saving up for that big Rumpfy sale?


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*I'm in.*

I'll update and rebuild the web-site and enable on-line transactions for a stake!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I was there last week

Will


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Disclaimer: _I have just got back from the pub: All of the following is likely to be bolx.._

I also spotted the discussion about the resurrection of Hutch. It seems like John [surname?] has put a HUGE amount of passion, knowledge and money into kick-starting his vision of the new Hutch.

That's what would be required for CBR, too: It's not simply about the ability to inject cash, but the ability to manufacture the products (old and new) AND sustain the brand identity. Jack's surname might not be "_Cook_" but he's been the linchpin of CBR since 1983. It would be a shame to see the name sold to a faceless conglomerate who just happened to fulfil the other requirements (cash + manufacturing ability).

Not sure how much (if any ?) tooling might be included but, basically, stuff like the cranks wouldn't be cheap to produce... which leads us to off-shore production and what that would do to the brand image.

The basic decision is: High-dollar, limited production / affordable, mass-production.

Hutch itself is a prime example of the changing perceptions of one company's products: Collectors would stab each other in the back for certain "USA-made" period items but totally shun the hordes of NOS Eastern-made "Hutch" components that are still available, un-used and un-loved.

CBR is _the _one company I would most like to see back making kit. 
(If I had the cash, I'd buy the whole outfit just to be able to build 1 more CBR 29er cruiser for myself)
But it's not just a case of throwing money at the brand. Maybe that's why Jack hasn't sold yet?
(or has he?)

Anyway, this is what's possible:
26er Anniversary disk cruiser off Picasa. I haven't seen another one anywhere.
Not mine (sadly) - Does it belong to anyone here?










[edit] and another pic (same bike; different build)










And, for the CBR and Cruiser fans:
https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/cooks_brothers/

[/edit]


----------

